# LowRider 2 Questions...



## dashes (Aug 4, 2007)

I've been thinking of growing a couple of these for a while now. Especially since they stay so small and pretty much grow themselves from start to finish...

First I was wondering if anyone has any experiance with this strain..
Especially with the potency; I wanna know if its a good plant. Because I'd rather take the time and grow good buds than grow bull****, fast....

And I need a reliable seed bank that ships worldwide...

Also, how many of these could i possibly grow under...say...a 600 watt metal halide? This would be my first indoor grow.



Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 4, 2007)

dashes said:
			
		

> . Because I'd rather take the time and grow good buds than grow bullshit, fast....


a man i know its not that bad of a word but here at mp we all watch what we say''type'',if you havent read the site rules maby you should take a quick look at them..


----------



## dashes (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry about that, i didnt read the rules. I will do so. Didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 4, 2007)

dashes said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, i didnt read the rules. I will do so. Didn't mean to offend anyone.


im just telling you for your own good,now about the lowrider i dont know much but you can search the fourm there are sevral usefull threads just search it at the top.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 4, 2007)

im in the middle of growing Lowryder original and Lowryder #2.

These plants start slow, 1/2 weeks then really start taking off.

If you take good care of these plants.. They get alot bigger than 12".
Mine are like 1.5 ft.

But they are cool, mine showed sex at week 4.

Just remember to start the Flowering Nutes at week 2.
I didn't.  I was curious why the leaves looked a little light greenish.

As far as the SMOKE.  It all depends on the care they received.
as they say, " crap in crap out"
Believe me, it probably would be better than the crap we buy on the streets.

Goodluck.


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 4, 2007)

I have had some great results with LR2.  You can squeeze just about 4 mature LR2s in 1 square foot.  I would plan on germing 2 times the amount or 8 per square foot because half _should_ be female and the other half _should_ be male.


----------



## dashes (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks guys. I've been lookin' into growing some of these little girls for a while now...

Has anyone heard of any other plants that grow moderatly small other than the LR strains?

Whats a good seedbank that ships 'worldwide'


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 4, 2007)

www.drchronic.com and http://soulseeds.co.uk/

Soulseeds even has a bunch of cool autoflowering crosses.  Issue with that site is they only accept paypal from the states right now.


----------



## vitocorleone (Aug 4, 2007)

That's wierd.....I heard that Paypal has banned all cannabis seed sites................


----------



## vitocorleone (Aug 4, 2007)

I just ordered 20 F7 Santa Maria seeds from Cee over at No Mercy seeds   --- Low Ryder is part Santa Maria.......         


The reason I ordered Santa Maria is because it is from the Brazilian Amazon and it's the brand smoke of the Vegetal church which I'm interested in.......     PLUS, I heard IT IS INSANELY GOOD..........

I'm post pics....


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 4, 2007)

vitocorleone said:
			
		

> That's wierd.....I heard that Paypal has banned all cannabis seed sites................



I heard we were supposed to get a blizzard tomorrow 

That maybe true with some sites, but this is a relatively new site and has not been banned at all yet.


----------



## stickyfingersguy (Aug 5, 2007)

lowryder is quite an interesting strain


----------



## Brouli (Aug 5, 2007)

its good to see more and more people wonna grow Lowryder 2


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 6, 2007)

Ive been growing LR#2 a lot, all in a greenhouse, plant 5 seeds, 2 weeks later plant 5 seeds, 2 weeks later plant 5 seeds etc etc, this growing season im getting 3 fems from 5 seeds, they seem more fem dominant, i use pre nutrient grow soil that feeds the plant for 8 weeks, at 9 - 10 weeks your harvesting, and the last week no feed is needed anyway, im averaging 15-20 gms of dried bud per plant, the high is not overpowering, ive tried the mind high and left the plant longer to experience the couchlock, i would give it 4-5 out of 10, its fast and hides well, i will get at a guess 15 harvests this year, 15 harvests of 3 fem plants every 2 weeks equates to roughly 800gms of MJ (27-29 ounces of mid grade smoke anytime MJ and still function inconspicuously), then when its time to get ripped simply smoke more of it, LR gets bad press, but like everything, it has its place and uses, im in the UK and we dont get your sunlight, so LR has become part of my stock, and its a tough dude, i dont even let it germ before planting in its grow medium, EVERY seed ive put in the soil has germinated, some people have to stand up for the underdog and in m eyes LR is here to stay, although i know somewhere down the line it will be crossed with a stronger variant and an auto super strength will arrive, keep smiling people, it makes the devil wonder what weapon you have to defeat him! lol

   Hippy


----------

